# urgent, spayed kitty



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi there:

I just brought my cat from the Vet she was spayed and had her shots, I know it is a horrible moment for her, but I am scared because I don't really know what's normal and what isn't I am like one of those new moms who don't know what to do. So any input will be appreciated, she is sleeping with her eyes open?, roaming, walking, she is walking like if she were drunk, and I can see something dark in her stomach but I don't want to move her around because I don't want her to be in pain. I am worried because they said no water or food until tomorrow and it is really HOT , you know?. 

When is she going to go back to normal?, how many hours?, in the instructions they gave me it says no food or water until the next morning, does it mean if I wake up at 5 AM to give her something it is going to be ok?. 

Ok, I guess that's it, please let me know what you guys think. 

SCARED MOM.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's interesting about the food and water. I don't remember getting that instruction when my babies were spayed :? 

How long did she stay at the vet's after the spaying? Was there plenty of time for the anesthesia to wear off?

If you just picked her up and you're worried, call the vet and ask. You shouldn't have to worry about her all night. Better to call and ask, and while you're at it double-check to make sure the no food and water instructions are correct.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds to me like she was sent home before being recovered from the anesthesia. Sleeping with eyes open isn't good. If you have some artificial tears (NOT "gets the red out" Visine), you can put some in her eyes. Follow the instructions for no food until tomorrow. You could let her drink a little water when the anesthesia wears off. I don't think waiting until tomorrow for water is a good idea. She should be perking up within a couple hours. I suspect you were given these instructions because they knew she was still under the influence of the anesthesia when they released her. 

The "something dark" might be sutures showing through the skin. Just a guess, not knowing how they closed up. Feel free to post a pic, if it's possible.


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Miss Poo was really out of ti when she got back, went over to the side of the litter box, tipped over face first into it, so I know where your coming from. I think it effect some more then others keep a close watch on her.

After keeping her in the back bedroom till 10pm, she was still out of it, so I went to bed and checked up on her about 3am and then she seemed to be coming back to normal.

Other cat had surgery recently and when she comes home she goes down in the basement and crawls up the desk to stand on the window perch for hours, on both recent returns from the Vet.

Can you call you Vet for more info to help you better understand what cat is going through and how to best proceed?


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, the no water no food instructions are correct, they actually stressed out that she might vomit if we give her anything and they don't want the stitches to come off . I called the vet and she said it is fine, she might actually not request food or water but she seems to need water just give her a little bit. 

I don't know if she is still under anesthesia, right now she is just asleep, she closed her eyes finally. I see her breathing is faster than normal. I can't see her belly but I don't see blood I assume that's good. 

She was in the doctor's office by 8 in the morning, by 2 my husband called and they said she was fine, so I assume the surgery was before 2, we picked her up at 5:30 (we were told to come then). 

I feel so guilty because she had the whole thing done , vaccines and everything, my husband's coworker rescued her and then gave her to us, as soon as she got home she inmediately went in heat which wasn't good at all because our neighbors were complaining about the noise. The vet said she was going to be fine, she is about 8-9 months old and she was healthy enough to get the surgery done. But we feel so guilty. 

I have another question, we've had her for 3 days, she was very playful (when not focused on trying to get sex, hehe) , she actually made friends with my hubby, let us pet her and she was very nice, during her heat she meowed a lot, but I don't know if all that playfulness and sweetness was the heat, should we expect to change?, is she going to be different now?. My husband is almost crying because the kitty doesn't seem to like him anymore, I try to assure him it is because she is sooooo out there with the anesthesia but I really don't know.... 

Sorry I talk too much, I am just concern. 

Thanks guys!.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Heh heh -- three whole days -- you don't know your cat yet and she doesn't know you. Expect her to continuously change and reveal new and interesting facets of her personality for the next 15 years or longer. Cats are living, breathing creatures, each one a unique individual, growing, maturing, learning, changing. Just like people!! :lol: 

You have a lot of interesting times ahead of you. Don't come to any conclusions after a few days. Or a few months. Or ..... 

And for heavens sake!! Stop feeling so guilty about doing your best to take care of your new cat!! What else can you do? 8)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Give her some time...she'll be OK. It can be upsetting for the cat, and she may want to hide like my Pepper did when she came home. If she does that, just check on her to make sure she is OK and keep offering her favorites. She'll come out when she is ready.

Also, she still doesn't know you yet -- you've only had her a few days. All you can do is be patient and loving, and pay attention to her cues as to whether she wants to be held, petted, etc.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No wonder she is tired she got spayed and had vaccines, don't worry about that because its normal for her to be tired. The anethesia from spaying causing her to be tired and also the vaccines. Plus all the stress too. Just let her rest. Be patient w/ her because she will have to get to know you first :wink: .


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Goody, she used her restroom even though she was falling on her face , I just feel sooo sorry for her, I guess she is very dizzy, I just wish she didn't have to go through this. She went right back to sleep, I got to see the sutures, it looks like the stitches are inside, I don't know how they did it but I don't see anything but her skin. It is pretty cool, she isn't licking either, I feel better now. She still shows no interest whatsoever on us but she did pass her body in my hubby's big foot (he is sleeping in the couch by her bed), I pet her a little bit and she didn't bite me or showed any interest. I'll leave her alone but tonight we are sleeping in the living room with her. She is kinda patroling, she goes out of her favorite spot and passes by my hubby's foot and then passes by my legs in front of the computer, then she goes back to her spot... what does it mean?. 

A quick question, I want her to have the best but sometimes love can kill, we got her a toy in Petco , sort of a stick with a string and a fluffy tail-like toy at the end, the tail is made with feathers, I noticed she was eating the feathers and I had to take it away but she enjoys that toy sooo much. Is there any other kind of toy I can buy her? any suggestions?, she enjoys things that move and that was one of the reasons she made friends with my hubby, he doesn't get tired of moving the toys and can play for hours, I give up after like 5 minutes  

Something else, I want to give her a price tomorrow (great food) because she behave so good today, is there any kind of food cats can't resist and it is good for them?. 

 Thank you guys, I really appreciate you are helping out as you can imagine after 3 days she is our baby.  , and the funniest thing is my husband is/was a total cat hater! and he has a violent allergy to cats, he sent me to our doctor to get a prescription for allergies!, he hates to wake up early but he woke up at 7 to get the cat to the vet , hehe, I just can't believe it.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Why dont you buy a pen light. My cats will spend hours chasing the little red dot on the floor, up walls, over beds, down hallways! I got the larger one which is easy to hold and use for long periods of time!

You are asking all the right questions for your new addition! This is going to be one loved kitty! Your hangin' with the right crowd here. We are all very devoted.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Anna7777 said:


> Something else, I want to give her a price tomorrow (great food) because she behave so good today, is there any kind of food cats can't resist and it is good for them?


Go to this website to compare the ingredients in food: http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=home-tab 
The more natural foods are better like Innova, Wellness, Natural Balance, Nutro, etc. Wet food is better too.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

My cat is really upset now, she is licking her wound, I imagine it hurts , the vet said to put a sock on her belly but she seems really upset and irritated , she yelled at my husband when he tried to stop her from licking. How much is TOO much licking?, should she not be licking at all?.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

guys, she is REALLY pissed off, suggestions?, is this normal?, she seems in pain and she is waving her tail like she is really mad.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

It's hard to say...often cats will lick incisions and be angry after a spay. She could be in some pain. Did the vet give you any pain meds for her?

It doesn't sound particularly worrisome to me. If you're concerned, please call your vet or the emergency vet for your practice.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

ok I called pet 911 and they told me she had to get an E-collar, it cost 16 dlls but it was worth it, she can't lick , or bend her neck, they told me she is going to have to be like that for 2 weeks, I just feel awful for putting her through this. 

As a feedback I gotta say it is lame every website about spaying say the cat "might" lick or not her wounds and she "might" or not feel "discomfort". This is misleading, I don't think there is a female cat out there that won't lick or feel pain, PAIN, REAL PAIN and I wish the B-vet would just tell us the honest truth about how painful it can be and maybe , JUST MAYBE as a precaution put the E-collar so the owners (us) won't have to go at 12 at night to the emergency room to continue torturing her/his cat. 

My Cat hates me and I feel awful, my cat is never going to forgive me for this, and she will always relate my smell with awful stuff. This has been the worst day in my cat's life, she didn't suffer this much before not even when she was abandoned in a side of the highway.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm sorry you and your baby had such a tough time.  
It is a pretty extensive surgery but, in the long run, it's much better for her and, I promise, she will forgive you! My vet keeps spay patients over night and then sends them home with a pain patch. I'm always surprised when I hear of vets that don't, but it's very common.
Two weeks sounds a little long for the E collor to be necessary but I would check with your vet and see how she does. My guess is that by tomorrow she'll be feeling a lot better. It does sound like she came home pretty groggy.
Also, as others have said, give her time. She's been through a lot the past three days. A new home alone can be stresful, let alone vaccines and surgery. Just give her lots of love and time to adjust and she'll be fine.
Enjoy your new little sweety!


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

> My Cat hates me and I feel awful, my cat is never going to forgive me for this, and she will always relate my smell with awful stuff. This has been the worst day in my cat's life, she didn't suffer this much before not even when she was abandoned in a side of the highway.


Please don't think that! I know from personal experience that cats are very intelligent creatures. That means that even though "you put her through this", as you get to know your cat better she will also associate your smell with treats, and play time, and love and attention. Does a kid hate their parents forever if they had to get a surgery? No. They forgive and forget. Cats are wonderful at that. Just give her a chance surgeries are hard on everyone, but soon they are done and the good times can begin. Just wait and see what happens!  

You obviously are doing whatever you can to help your kitty. Even though this is hard for her, it is the best thing for her, so just remember that you're doing something that will help her in the long run.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for your support guys, I had to have a martini, even though I never drink, to calm me down, in the emergency hospital there was this guy who went out of the hospital in tears, I am talking about a 30 -35 years old man crying for his dog being put to sleep, the nurse/woman/receptionist who took him outside was so cold and lame.., it was so sad I couldn't help but think why I haven't had a pet in such a long time.

Katamari seems to not like the collar but she is too super sleepy to notice, she liked it better than the sock though. She can't put her head up , it is like the collar weights too much. I hate this. 

Anyways guys, thanks all of you for your help. I thank you from the bottom of my heart, I'll let you know tomorrow how she is feeling.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

The cat will be all right. I remember when my dog was spayed I thought she wouldn't speak to me again. They always do.

Regarding e-collars: that's an excellent idea, I'd get it for any animal that had surgery.

Toys: I make my own for Gizmo and she loves this one. Get a piece of real fur. Rabbit is okay. I used pieces from an old mink coat. Or get one of the little furry mice. Sew it to a long leather bootlace (it must be leather) and tie the other end to a stick. The cat can chew on the bootlace as well as the toy. Gizmo hops and skips and tumbles around after this "minky'.

Empty toilet paper rolls are also fun for cats and cost nothing.
I am sure your new friend will be okay in a few days.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Your posts sound like those of a new parent...we all think our little darlings are going to hate us, that we've scarred them for life by just trying to do the right thing...(I'm referring to kids and cats here -- I have both  ) I don't mean this in a dismissive way, just that I've been there, too, and I understand  

In the end, your cat will not hate you nor associate you with something horrible happening to her. Why? Because you are going to give her lots of love and affection, good food, a warm place to sleep, and a caring home. I can tell this kitty is already loved to pieces.  

She's going to be fine, and so are you. If you see anything that doesn't seem right, your vet is just a phone call away. Your new friends at Cat Forum are here, too 

edit: forgot stuff :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, don't worry. She'll get over it. I don't think the e-collar needs to be on for two weeks. Just until she stops picking at the stitches.

Vets should offer take-home pain meds for spays.

ETA->didn't realize there was page 2. Everybody else said it so much better. :wink: 

Do stick around. Much to offer here.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey guys, good morning. I woke up at 6 this morning to feed her and SURPRISE! the cat somehow managed to fight her E-collar and take it off. I woke up my husband and we put it back on again. I will not let that people from that clinic rest until my kitty is fine. I can't see the wound but I assume it is not infected because she is not bleeding and it is not red around it. I just wish they could prescribe her pain killers!, the stupid clinic told me to leave it as a last resort.

It is so difficult to not care, the people in the clinic told me her completely-hating-me behavior can occur sometimes, especially if the cat is in "a little bit of pain" and I have to put her collar on as many times as needed it is "your best bet".

btw, she didn't eat a lot, just a little bit and she didn't want to drink any water. She goes to her litter box like she wants to urinate? but nothing comes out. 

Thanks for the support guys


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience, Anna!  But I'm sure your kitty will be back to normal within a few days. Just give her time.

I had a similar experience with two of my cats. "Oh, they'll be asleep all day!" said the vet. They were awake and agitated before we even got them home, and they spent the next twelve hours freaking out. One of them kept jumping around and started bleeding from the surgical site, so we had to rush him back to the vet. It was a nightmare.

But they bounced back just fine within a couple of days, and they didn't hold anything against us. So just hang in there!  Not using the box for a couple of days is also normal according to our vet.

I hope both you and Katamari feel better soon. In the meantime, martinis sound like an excellent remedy. :wink:


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Jet Green said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your experience, Anna!  But I'm sure your kitty will be back to normal within a few days. Just give her time.
> 
> I had a similar experience with two of my cats. "Oh, they'll be asleep all day!" said the vet. They were awake and agitated before we even got them home, and they spent the next twelve hours freaking out. One of them kept jumping around and started bleeding from the surgical site, so we had to rush him back to the vet. It was a nightmare.
> 
> ...



Oh thanks for posting a message, I was feeling so isolated, like this only happened to me and my cat, maybe I did something wrong, went to the wrong doctor but I was refered there by the humane society so I thought it was going to be ok.

Exactly! that's what the darn vet said "she will sleep most of the day"... right... Right now she is asleep again with her collar on, it is funny how she knows I don't want her to take that collar off because she looks at me waits until I am not watching her and starts fighting the collar. 

Did your cats lick their wounds too? did you have to use an E-collar? The vet told us to leave the collar on for 14 days!!!!...yeah right....


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Anna7777 said:


> I was feeling so isolated, like this only happened to me and my cat, maybe I did something wrong, went to the wrong doctor


I felt the same way when it happened to me! I always feel better coming here with my cat problems, because whatever bizarre thing is going on with my cats, someone else will have been through the same thing already.  



Anna7777 said:


> Did your cats lick their wounds too? did you have to use an E-collar? The vet told us to leave the collar on for 14 days!!!!...yeah right....


Ours licked a little, but not to the degree that we had to do anything. An E-collar doesn't sound like much fun for either the kitty or you.  Fourteen days sounds like a long time too! I thought the wounds would be healed within a week, even for a girl kitty? Maybe you should wait a week and then get another opinion?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *She goes to her litter box like she wants to urinate? but nothing comes out.
> *


Better call the Vet, if it is a problem it can be very serious.

I let my cats all 3 lick their bellies after their surgeries, though I was probally lucky enough not to have a problem I can see where it maybe a concern. One thing I do is to hold them up in front of a mirror to see the belly more clearly, this way they didn't seem to fight it any because they never knew.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Cat Daddy said:


> > She goes to her litter box like she wants to urinate? but nothing comes out.
> 
> 
> Better call the Vet, if it is a problem it can be very serious.


It's always a good idea to call the vet if you have concerns. But our cats also did this for about a day after their surgery. I suspect that, like the freaking out, it's just a side effect for some cats. 

Keep an eye on it, of course. If it goes on for much longer than a day, you should probably talk to the vet.


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

That's actually a good idea, She gave up with the whole collar thing, she is just there sleeping or just pretending to sleep I am not really sure. I took her to the emergency vet yesterday , he saw the wound and asked us when she had the surgery, he said it looked ok but to not let her lick it.

It is just strange because it almost 48 hours since she stopped eating, I tried to feed her but she ate two of her dry food cookies and went back to sleep. She is still sleeping and I am concerned about her lack of interest in food. 

I just called the vet, he said to give her food when she wakes up, take off the collar and offer her food and to give her until tomorrow morning to eat, if she doesn't we should take her back and see what they can do. 

She is responding to my petting, she seems to enjoy it and she isn't shaking her legs anymore, she doesn't seem in pain, she just seems horribly tired and weak.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

With the e-collar for Baby when she got spayed she didn't constantly try to bite it. I mean it first yeah for a couple of days. But then you can take it off of her sometimes when you are watching her and in the night time you should put it back on her. That is what we did anyway.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Anna7777 said:


> It is just strange because it almost 48 hours since she stopped eating, I tried to feed her but she ate two of her dry food cookies and went back to sleep. She is still sleeping and I am concerned about her lack of interest in food.


Have you tried offering her wet food? That may be easier and more attractive for her to eat.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Whenever I take any one of my cats for surgery my vet *always* gives them an appetite pill and sends me home with several of them. My vet *always* gives my cats pain shots during their stay and before he sends them home with me. I'm not understanding why giving a pain shot would be considered something of a "last resort". Wha???? Personally, I wouldn't go back to that dude/dudette!


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Just thought of another thing. If I remember correctly the vet took out the stitches after ONE week so why the e-collar for 2 weeks? Why in the world would they say no water until the next day??? I dunno, if I were you I would get out the phone book and call a couple of other vets in your area and talk to a vet tech about your situation and ask what they think about it. I just HATE to think that your kit is suffering for no good reason. :evil:


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

MY BABY IS BETTER!!!!, after a horrible night of agony and a horrible morning and afternoon she finally ate something, I offered her a can of the best wet food I could find but she didn't seem interested she went right to her dry food. I took the collar off because she just hates it and can't walk with it, she walks backwards!!!, she can't move forward and I think the collar made her really depressed. She ate well and has been sleeping all evening but I see she feels much much better, SHE STOPPED LICKING!. 

Yeah, my hubby and I are decided to NEVER go to that vet again, in fact when we left her there for surgery we were saying goodbye to her and the vet kinda told us "get out of here you are making A+++ of yourselves" , I understand that we (cat people) treat our pets like babies, but a vet should know and most likely expect that, am I right?.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

Anna7777 said:


> MY BABY IS BETTER!!!!, after a horrible night of agony and a horrible morning and afternoon she finally ate something, I offered her a can of the best wet food I could find but she didn't seem interested she went right to her dry food. I took the collar off because she just hates it and can't walk with it, she walks backwards!!!, she can't move forward and I think the collar made her really depressed. She ate well and has been sleeping all evening but I see she feels much much better, SHE STOPPED LICKING!.
> 
> Yeah, my hubby and I are decided to NEVER go to that vet again, in fact when we left her there for surgery we were saying goodbye to her and the vet kinda told us "get out of here you are making A+++ of yourselves" , I understand that we (cat people) treat our pets like babies, but a vet should know and most likely expect that, am I right?.



Seems to me that that is a very wise decision on your part. So glad to hear she is feeling better. Good luck on finding a competent vet you can trust and rely on to do the very best for your baby from now on. If you ever have any future questions be sure to check with this board before you make any final decisions. We are here to help each other!


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank you so much to you all, I'll keep you posted on Katamari's recovery.  she ate !!!! I am so happy


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

We're happy too. :wink:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

> *I took the collar off because she just hates it and can't walk with it, she walks backwards!!!, she can't move forward and I think the collar made her really depressed. *


Glad you figured this out, I was thinking it a horrid idea too. She'll probally lick her stitches on and off again, but as long as it's healing I don't see a problem, in fact, letting her clean it herself is probally ok.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

When I had that problem, I cut back the collar so it was a smaller size. Sorry, but I deleted the pics already.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm glad she's doing better!!  

I agree, it sounds like a new vet is in order. You might want to tell the Humane Society about your experience too!


----------



## Anna7777 (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah, definetely I am going to talk to the humane society about this, I requested pain killers or a collar for her several times but wasn't given any, I finally had to buy a collar from the emergency clinic, the vet told me to not feed her or give her water at all, food I understand but water?, I live in California, it is extremely hot during this time of the year and I disliked the idea from the very beginning. 

My Katamari was extremely depressed with the collar, once we took it off she started eating and drinking water. She even stopped licking the wound, I guess she related horrible collar to the licking . Last night she licked her stitches for a few seconds and then stopped doing it. 

Right now she continues sleeping and resting, she doesn't seem interested in playing or socializing with us but she is aware we are here and responds to our petting when we go to her, but she doesn't go where we are, I hope she forgive us someday. 

I want her to get well because my hubby bought her 100 dlls worth of toys  

Oh!, can you guys believe my kitty doesn't like wet food???, she doesn't like catnip either! she smells it and seems to dislike it, she just walks away, do you guys know why??? is there any explanation?, I though kitties loved catnip.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Some cats don't respond to it. I don't know why. If somebody here knows why, let us all know. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She should not be playing after she has her surgery, its her time to relax. I'm glad you'll be going to another vet. Report this one, doesn't sound like a nice or experienced vet :? . Yes, and I've heard that some cats don't like wet food either. Its best to give them what they will eat.


----------

